# Betta has white pimple looking bumps??



## janaleigh (Sep 19, 2012)

Today i woke up and went to feel Alfonso ( my betta's name ) and i noticed that he has 3 white, pimple looking bumps on his head above his right eye. i know for a fact that they were not there last night cuz i was looking at him and he was doing tricks for his food ( he does this at night some times ) What could this be?? I'm worried that he's sick. his behavior hasn't been any different and he's been eating the same. He's a very happy fish, always swimming around back and forth, twirling, blowing millions of bubbles, always comes up to greet people when they put their face by the tank.
Helpppp ):

Housing 
What size is your tank? 5 Gal
What temperature is your tank? 74-80 degrees (depending on the day)
Does your tank have a filter? no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Betta Pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? 3 pellets in the AM and 2-3 before i go to bed. (midnight ish)

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? once a week 
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a wate change? Aqueon Betta bowl plus water conditioner (5mL for every gallon)


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh dear, start an aquarium salt treatment until someone better versed in betta diseases come along...

also take a look at this in the meantime
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=16+2160&aid=2586


----------

